# first whole rabbit



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been feeding Macy raw since she was 10 weeks old. Chicken, gizzards, beef, pork and green tripe. She's gonna get her first whole rabbit pretty soon and she's gonna be 7 months old. Im kinda nervous that she might not eat it lol, with the hair still on it and everything. Any thoughts or stories you'd like to share would be appreciated


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Lucky her! Please post an update afterwards.

I have a co-worker who raises meat rabbits...I have been tempted to talk to him, he does not feed raw tho. But thought my boy would enjoy a rabbit every now and then!


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Lucky her! Please post an update afterwards.
> 
> I have a co-worker who raises meat rabbits...I have been tempted to talk to him, he does not feed raw tho. But thought my boy would enjoy a rabbit every now and then!


Thanks! and definitely posting an update(hope it's a good one:smirk. I ordered from Frozen Mice, Frozen Rats, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Chicks and Quail a bit pricey, but I heard good things about them.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I fed Odin a whole rabbit once, kinda like feeding a whole chicken, it wasn't too bad. I'm just glad that it was skinned and there were no head/feet, that would make me puke.


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I fed Odin a whole rabbit once, kinda like feeding a whole chicken, it wasn't too bad. I'm just glad that it was skinned and there were no head/feet, that would make me puke.


Hmmm... Maybe I should've started with that! The one she's gonna get is a whole rabbit lol


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Mine love to eat frozen dead ones they find in the field. Yum yum..best poops ever too! lol


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

There was a period where about 70% of my dog's diet was whole rabbit... good times (to bad my supplier crapped out on me  )

My advise to you is if fur is intact, to skin a small section of it to get the dog started. The first time I put a whole one down for Mulder, he looked at me like I was crazy, wouldn't touch it at all. But once I pulled the fur off of a leg, that was it... he realized there was meat under there and never looked back!


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

...Update... We got our whole rabbit! so I had her sit like normal when she's about to eat, then I layed the rabbit infront of her and told her to "eat" before I could even get a good seat to watch she was already chowing down on it! fur and everything! I'm not gonna lie, it was pretty nasty lol. But she seemed to love it and it just came so natural for her. I'm glad I got it for her, now I gotta order more!


----------

